# 1st Time H A R V E S T! A growers respect.



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 22, 2008)

A very good day to all. 
Ive done my time and finally gave her the chop today  The buds are exactly what i thought i would get. Dense, and egg sized. I started 1 clone at 10 inchs for the experience and learnt alot. Trimming was fun cause i got to see my actual bud size. It STINKS in here! Grow 2 has all ready begun
With all that off my chest i would like to thank everyone. THANK YOU!
Thanks for answering my Q's and teaching me
Thanks for dealing with my ignorance (growing & site rules)
Thanks for making me laugh and listening to my stupid jokes
and last but not least
Thanks for making a complete stranger feel welcome. 

p.s. Im workin on pics, my Wii wont do it and my friends are sketchy. But i'll see what i can do.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats cc.:clap:   I know exactly how you feel.:banana:  I enjoyed my time about a month back. Its an awesome feeling to have a good plant go all the way to harvest. I lost a few along the way to stupidity,:doh:  but thanks to MP, I was able to salvage a couple girls....:yay: 

Keep it growin and we're waitin on them pics. Good luck on round 2 and stay safe!:aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 22, 2008)

Tell your friends to not sweat the petty things, just pet the sweaty things.  ...Good stuff, brah...I'd love to see some nugz, won't have any myself for a short spell.  Oh, hell...life grows on...Have a great one and give us a smoke report sometime, dude. Take Care. Be Safe. Stay Stoned.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 22, 2008)

thx guys, wanna do smoke report with the pics.
:48:


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

problem with wifi?  have you tried "pure network netowrk magic"

I can give u link to free verison   you will feel alot better having it 
way better!!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 22, 2008)

I think he meant his Wii.. as in his Nintendo Wii. Duh.. :bong1:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 22, 2008)

yup Nintendo Wii. My cpu got smashed when someone took the fan out :hubba:


----------

